# how to fix leaky decoys?



## Linwood Mafia (Sep 21, 2010)

RTV or 3m 4200/5200


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

I used the spray on rubber from Rustoleum this year on some keel splits and it held up nicely.


----------

